
2 Early Stage Investing Rules Worth Breaking - dcancel
http://www.robgo.org/post/704642171/2-early-stage-investing-rules-worth-breaking
======
kls
I think the mid-market quote is spot on. There really are no funds looking at
the reliable sub 100M revenue market. (where a good percentage of start-ups
end up at)

